# Amp question...im lost



## cavalierguyz24 (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a Crunch powerzone p1400.2 amp and i had it hooked up in my car a few months ago and i took my subs out.Well i put my subs back in and now have found that the amp stays on if its connected to power/ground even if the remote wire is disconnected. and this is annoying as im forced to use a 600watt amp :upset: ...so if any of you can help me out on how to fix this and get my good amp working correctly again please do.

and for those that say warrenty it out,i cant.some how the lil strips on the back that say "warranty void if seal is tampered with or broken" are ripped...so no warranty for me..plz help:4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello cavalierguyz24 and welcome to TSF,

Sounds like your remote lead is shorting to +. It only takes a strand... Is the insulator between the +12 and remote broken?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try pulling the fuses out of the amp when it is hooked up and see if that will "reset" it. make sure there are no wires touching the remote terminal. If you do all of this and the amp still stays on with no remote wire connected, the internals have been damaged.


----------

